# Was wurde aus der ZCam?



## exa (27. November 2008)

PCGH hat mal über die ZCam berichtet, eine 3d Kamera, die es erlauben soll, Spiele und Anwendungen über Gesten zu steuern wie in Minority Report...

PCGH - News: Videospiele steuern wie Tom Cruise -

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/76913-ces-zcam-revolution-der.html

2008 sollte Sie erscheinen, was ist draus geworden???


----------

